# How many are here?



## JoeysVee (May 4, 2006)

How many structural guys do we have here? Just wondering....we need more of you to sign up. I would have thought this section of the forum would have been very popular. I guess I was wrong again.


----------



## andrewd (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm still here awaiting the results of my SE-1 endeavor this time aound, already having seen my way through the SE-2 exam last time. :blink:


----------

